# Mini Guillotine



## mtairymd (Mar 1, 2014)

Build Instructions:​ http://www.instructables.com/id/Mini-Guillotine/​ ​ I couldn’t find free directions online so I did my best job of reverse engineering and scaling a 1790’s French style Guillotine. Note that the blade is real and therefore it is dangerous (see video). Although I’m only using it to cut carrots and other vegetables, it could potentially do some serious damage to your finger! If you want a safe version, I suggest making the blade from wood or plastic and not including the weights​


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Your wife will never have to ask you to chop vegetables again. Is it capable of cutting a whole potato in half?


----------



## mtairymd (Mar 1, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> Your wife will never have to ask you to chop vegetables again. Is it capable of cutting a whole potato in half?


 Wife wasn't too pleased with the project. I will get back to you on the potato :icon_smile:


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

That's great! 
I want one now...


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Neat project. I may need a bigger version. I know a few HEADS, especially in Washington DC, that could use CHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

